# January Contest - M4BTeam



## AnaSCI

*JANUARY CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: M4BTEAM​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*JANUARY CONTEST RULES​*
*1) You MUST have at least 50 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 POSTS in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*JANUARY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS M4BTEAM OFFERS!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BIG D

dose


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## lycan Venom

alright!


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## BigBob

Starting off 2014 the right way at Anasci!


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## tri-terror

In


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## BigBob

Hey Mighty John. You still on the Drop hunt? I love the shit.


----------



## MightyJohn

Boom


----------



## BigBob

I meant Drol  hunt. I hate auto correct.


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## lycan Venom

lycan venom


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## lycan Venom

pop pop


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Slate23

Nice contest


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## MightyJohn

5


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Daniel11

In again.


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

3


----------



## BIG D

6


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## lycan Venom

post


----------



## tri-terror

1


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## sh00t

Therw can be only ONE


----------



## BigBob

Let it snow 1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

Happy Friday from Frosty's winter wonderland! :sHa_wave4:
1.


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## zman12

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## BigBob

Nice hottie pics to warm us up!


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## sh00t

R


----------



## lycan Venom

....


----------



## xmen1234

4

Anyone watch the game last night?


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## drpepper2124

3


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoa!!   Thanks MB4.  I'll pm my address now cause I got this bitch..


----------



## lycan Venom

yo


----------



## Ironbuilt

Go to bed lycan..


----------



## Slate23

Why are you still awake IB? Watching horror movies again? You know you get nightmares.


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol..  Watching Gilligans Island to tell u the truth! I love Ginger and will find her soon.


----------



## kubes

2 I always liked that show


----------



## BigBob

Morning Della's.  On a deserted island even Mrs howel looks good.…..


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

3 morning Bob!


----------



## BigBob

Yo Jim, what's shakin?


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## kubes

4 its another wonderful Saturday bro's


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## lycan Venom

yeah buddy


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Jhezel

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Trying to wake Maryanne up so I can eat.


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## lycan Venom

working


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## sh00t

One


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## BigBob

Five


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## lycan Venom

post


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## ripped358

7


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

4


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Deerslayer41

5


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## lycan Venom

hit it


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## lycan Venom

im tap'n n hitt'n this beeotch harder, faster, longer and stronger!


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

That's a young yetty slate!   He's a stud..


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## Ironbuilt

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Slate23

Soooo tired...


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Deerslayer41

4


----------



## BIG D

Go Niners!


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Deerslayer41

5


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

!syug yeH


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

1


----------



## ripped358

358


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Daniel11

5.   I'm craving skittles now.


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## MightyJohn

Boom


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

1


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## sh00t

Cinco


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## drpepper2124

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## drpepper2124

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## drpepper2124

5


----------



## psych

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## psych

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## SURGE

34yhq345yu1


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## psych

5


----------



## Phoe2006

5

Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Phoe2006

lycan Venom said:


>



Can I like this one a million more times Admin plzzzzzzzzzzzz lol
P


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

^^^^^^
:love1::love1:


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## silverback66

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## psych

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## psych

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## AtomAnt

uno


----------



## ripped358

Tres


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## lycan Venom

- winning#


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## ripped358

Did I lose again,lol


----------



## tri-terror

Yes


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

3


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Deerslayer41

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Deerslayer41

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1 new day


----------



## lycan Venom

you are sofa king tarrrrr tttteeedd


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## lycan Venom

yes


----------



## psych

1


----------



## lycan Venom

I love Ancient Aliens and listening to crazy coast to coast AM.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo is an alien .. He's spaced out.


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## ripped358

5


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

What's up Bob? 1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## lycan Venom

GOT TO REPRESENT 7th letter crew... good  luck charm


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

5 - Zman wins with the 420 post lmao!


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Sully

1


----------



## Iceman74

*3*

-13 degrees  here.


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## BigBob

Good morning Jim! Its fuckin cold out here! 
Yetti cold.


----------



## AtomAnt

My car said 4 degrees when I went to the gym... best part, gym was empty.


----------



## Deerslayer41

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## Deerslayer41

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## lycan Venom

NO PAINS NO GAINS


----------



## Deerslayer41

5


----------



## psych

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

One.


----------



## psych

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

One


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## psych

4


----------



## BIG D

It's cold


----------



## Phoenixk2

Two


----------



## ripped358

Cold isn't the word I needed help getting back to my car!
The wind almost made me fall like 3 times on the way to the gym and I walk with a cane and it wouldn't stay grounded .
Sucks,I hope this wind Atleast stops !


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Time to wake up


----------



## Phoenixk2

Three


----------



## BIG D




----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## psych

5


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Phoenixk2

Four


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Phoenixk2

Five


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Sully

Deuce


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## MightyJohn

5


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## jacked391

Damn


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## Phoe2006

BIG D said:


>



Damn-it man


----------



## Phoe2006

4 schools in session


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5 that was my fault on that one it said someone posted in between mine but it didn't so I have back to back posts my bad for not following the rules I apologize and if an admin would erase one or atleast just overlook it this once it won't happen again never has before so please don't ban me 
Thanks
P


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

Site pinned my big toe is that ok?


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Big-John

Yo!


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

4. Damn morning sickness is killing the mood... Good thing I have anaSci threads.


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup yup yup


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Slate23

Boom


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## jacked391

Uno


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## psych

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Just saw Taylor Swift,  she passed on yetty smooth talk..  why?  Any smooth lines you have for me ?


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

One


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BIG D




----------



## kubes

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## sh00t

2nd


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1 look at those hips jeez


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## ripped358

777


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## Iceman74

*5*



Phoe2006 said:


> 1 look at those hips jeez
> 
> View attachment 10122



Photo shopped big time! I think this one is another pic of her.


----------



## Phoe2006

Iceman74 said:


> Photo shopped big time! I think this one is another pic of her.
> 
> View attachment 10123



No tat on her right wrist not saying its not her but this is what I'm trying to get my gal down too after the loss of our child and her putting weight on.

2 I wanna ride there airline just saying


----------



## lycan Venom




----------



## zman12

3


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## ripped358

888


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## psych

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Shriimp.com


----------



## psych

5


----------



## Deerslayer41

3


----------



## Daniel11

2. My &[email protected]& is sore


----------



## Sully

First


----------



## Phoe2006

Daniel 

Wowsers


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Deerslayer41

3


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## BigBob

2 Big Booty Hump Day!


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## xmen1234

You're Welcome


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## lycan Venom

would anyone  lick any of those women  if they were covered in cheeto dust?


----------



## CC19

Is this still going?


----------



## CC19

My bad

Total newb and I guess that bans me from next month's contest. Fak


----------



## Ironbuilt

CC19 said:


> Is this still going?



New month,:banghead: New Contest CC.   You cant play yet..need 50 good post sir...


----------



## CC19

Yes, I saw that after posting


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

CC u get one fk up since u r new .. keep posting good stuff sir..
Don't pout ...


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## tri-terror

Uno


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## lycan Venom

post


----------



## Sully

Second


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Deerslayer41

5


----------



## tri-terror

Dos


----------



## sh00t

trés


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## tri-terror

Tres


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## lycan Venom

4 skeet skeet skeet anywhere I want


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## lycan Venom

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Told the nurse its the year of the horse so giddy up ...
:sFun_ridinghorse::sFi_yeeha::celebrate:


----------



## jacked391

Yup yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

U get that new bench Jr?


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## tri-terror

Hey hey hey


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

Two


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

2 good morning Bob


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## formula1069

One


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## tri-terror

Bed time


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Jhezel

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Iceman74

*3*

Tren dreams... WTF???


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Iceman74

*4*

Why couldn't I just dream about her instead? ^^^^^^^


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## ripped358

666


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey DAD..


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys that pm if u don't clear or move messages. u can't receive a reply.     Wake up.!  Hi bigbob. Lol.


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2. Yo son!


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3. Yeehaw!


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## psych

2.        

100% Polish but love Spanish girls!


----------



## lycan Venom

yo


----------



## psych

3


----------



## sh00t

One


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dad..the truck battery died ..thus my rotary cell phone ,and im waiting on a nurse who's no speed demon when i need speed
Do I divorce ?.


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## psych

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## lycan Venom

ha


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## lycan Venom

I want to win.


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Happy Thanksgiving. I made her gobble gobble.


----------



## psych

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PSKQ3ZNQ_O8

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## psych

2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=l2XJoLJSaFg#t=5


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## psych

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BIG D

friday


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BigBob

Happy Friday Guys!


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Slaytonslayer

In like slin


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Slaytonslayer

Slin like in
2


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## lycan Venom

yep


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Where's swole searcher?


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Friday bitches!


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

LC I'm eating maggots off a roadkill coyote.1g protein each ..


----------



## ripped358

333


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## lycan Venom

coyote jerkey isnt bad!


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Deerslayer41

^^^ holy shit that's weird

3


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## psych

5

Batman Can't Stop Thinking About Sex - YouTube


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## lycan Venom

3


----------



## swolesearcher

hijacked said:


> Sorry pic didnt post.
> Read my post above to appreciate pic



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Slaytonslayer

In slike lin


----------



## Deerslayer41

5


----------



## Slaytonslayer

Lin Ike slin 
4


----------



## Magnus82

2.


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## lycan Venom

yo


----------



## BIG D

8


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Phoe2006

5 that last one the bottom one is my all time favorite


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Nattydread

5.


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys like Lone Ranger w Johnny Depp?  I loved it.  Hella funny in places.


----------



## Slate23

I honestly couldn't finish the movie. I get ADD with a lot of m


----------



## lycan Venom

he's a great actor. 1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol. Maybe its cause u never saw lone ranger on tv as a kid.   He was the goody goody of western cowboys.


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## psych

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

1.


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Phoe2006

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. Maybe its cause u never saw lone ranger on tv as a kid.   He was the goody goody of western cowboys.



1 u old fucker ib


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

2 looking lean big john!!


----------



## Big-John

3 thanks Jim!


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## sh00t

One


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Daniel11

1. Leg day.  Volume training.  Gonna eat big.


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## kubes

Big-John said:


> 3 thanks Jim!




3 you got it buddy keep up the great work! I can see it's really paying off


----------



## DaveWallerCB

3


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

GOOO SEAHAWKS....another nice cool day to freeze a saint..wonder if they will stay the night AGAIN when they lose AGAIN?  High winds add the the game..
Holla for ib....


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Jim did u just mumble go Seahawks ?.lol..i heard u..


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## basskiller

835


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## formula1069

Ironbuilt said:


> Jim did u just mumble go Seahawks ?.lol..i heard u..



GO Saints :sFun_Nahnahnabig:


----------



## Jhezel

Xxx


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Daniel11

4.   She's got legs.


----------



## Phoe2006

3 being born in new Orleans I gotta root for the saints sorry ib


----------



## lycan Venom

Nattydread said:


> 2



now that is a bad ass woman.


----------



## Jhezel

Nattydread said:


> 2



She has to be Latina! Look at those quads and glutes!


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## ripped358

555


----------



## Jhezel

Vii


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Slaytonslayer

Nils ekil ni


----------



## lycan Venom

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

SEAHAWKS ROCKED THE SAINTS!    SUPERBOWL COMING SOON!   23-17.  Domination has begun .


----------



## Daniel11

5.   Love the tattoos.   Tats on a sexy naked girl is the best.


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## lycan Venom

5


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

No 5 spice on a sweet potato ..not good..lol.


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## sh00t

One


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BigBob

Spinach farts. Not good.


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## sh00t

Two


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## formula1069

One


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## sh00t

3.1425926


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## sh00t

(-15)*(-4)*365/5475


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## sh00t

(x - 5)(x + 5) = 0


----------



## BigBob

(Z+y)-(y-z)=3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## ripped358

I win,lol
I never win


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

01


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## lycan Venom

I couldn't log in all day, said the web site was shut down. wtf??? (1)


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


http://www.anasci.org/vB/attachment.php?attachmentid=10223&stc=1&d=1389570077


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## lycan Venom

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Seahawks/  49ers.  Whos it gonna be?


----------



## lycan Venom

4


----------



## Daniel11

4.  Gotta go for 49ers.  Not a fan but they are local.   And damnit the Raiders just don't win enough for me to stay tuned in.


----------



## The Grim Repper

lycan Venom said:


> I couldn't log in all day, said the web site was shut down. wtf??? (1)


Database issue, not sure how long there was an issue, but nobody was getting in at that point, so no worries.

2!


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BIG D

Ironbuilt said:


> Seahawks/  49ers.  Whos it gonna be?



Let's go Niners!


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Keep it both u guys.....

Dad....


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## lycan Venom

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Phoe2006

psych said:


> 2



Psych I love u she's smoking hottt



1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Slate23

2. What's up Ice? Your avatar creeps me out every time. It reminds me of a guy I knew that would touch his eyeball with razor blades.


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL. Slate.


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Get to bed Lycan..u got high school..


----------



## BigBob

1to cool for school


----------



## psych

1 this for phoe2006


----------



## Slate23

3. Now IB's picture is the definition for a great avatar. Just being a badass actor alone, his picture reminds me of Die Hard. A classic movie. And deep deep down. I actually believe IB is Bruce Willis. Love ya Bruce


----------



## psych

2


Archer -- Conflict Resolution - YouTube


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## sh00t

One


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## lycan Venom

Ironbuilt said:


> Get to bed Lycan..u got high school..



ROFLMFAO :sSig_rofl:

 no sleep for me. 2  kids and a new born with a nagging wife, Im not working and stressed about rent/bills & daiper duty 24/7.

I dont regret my life but  wish I was a 28yr old college grad alumni  working for the gov. .. I.e:  my sister in laws (who are better than me):banghead:


so.. I get to stay up,  look for a  job,  talk to you guys and w.e. else I guess.


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

3 good morning everyone!


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Morning AnaSCI!


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Daniel11

1. And we have Monday.


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## lycan Venom

go go power rangers!  it's turtle time! cobra kai. (3)


----------



## Daniel11

2. Big winner


----------



## Nattydread

Buenos Dias. Uno


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## lycan Venom

dos x


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## BigBob

2x2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## AtomAnt

uno - I could use some freebies after dropping a boatload on a ring lol


----------



## Phoe2006

psych said:


> 1 this for phoe2006



I feel like choking the chicken but it still won't stay hard long enough to cum without some good ole gang bang action or dp lol and she won't watch it with me


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## lycan Venom

4


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## psych

3


----------



## BigBob

Yo Phone. What's DP? Dog porn?
Lol


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Daniel11

4. Inb4 DP turns to double reverse bukake


----------



## Phoe2006

4 double penetration 2 in one hole one in front one in back hell even triple pen each hole filled I'd post a pick but this ain't the adult section lol


----------



## ripped358

357


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

What's up team.!  Wet Monday ...


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## lycan Venom

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## sh00t

I skipped 3...so 3!


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## Ironbuilt

1036 already... You guys are great players. ..


----------



## psych

5


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## sh00t

Five


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## psych

1
LOVE me some black girls!! T holla at ya boy...


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## sh00t

Obi ONE Kenobi


----------



## Ironbuilt

Easy does it psych. Lol.


----------



## Phoenixk2

One


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

1 good morning Bob!


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## sh00t

R2d2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## tri-terror

What up!


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## tri-terror

Sleep


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2 omfg just experienced the worst tren cough I have ever had FML


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. "Winning!" - Charlie Sheen


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

I see formula got his hooverround fixed..


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## formula1069

Ironbuilt said:


> I see formula got his hooverround fixed..



Yes it is fixed and running smooth 
Did you get a new phone yet that you dont carry a battery pack with and rotatery dials ?


----------



## The Grim Repper

IB is so old his friends signed his yearbook with a hammer and chisel.


2!


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

And none of us ever tell formula to act his age cause we're afraid he'll drop dead.


I kid fellas. LOL
3!


----------



## Phoe2006

5 something about her shoulders


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Grim, Formula and Phoe getting full benefit of 2 gms of trenosky per week . 


Sit Down & Tone Up, Encore- Chair Pilates - YouTube


----------



## Deerslayer41

3


----------



## ripped358

358
What did I lose?lol


----------



## formula1069

Ironbuilt said:


> Grim, Formula and Phoe getting full benefit of 2 gms of trenosky per week .
> 
> Sit Down & Tone Up, Encore- Chair Pilates - YouTube



Where do you find this shit and why ?

Watch the fat bitch in the back she hardly moves, I think she needs about 2 grams ED of DNP for a year


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

I do bootcamp or seniors.. LOL.
Pct exercises..

Sit and Be Fit - Episode 1213 Vestibular System - Mary Ann Wilson, RN - Balance - Complete Full Show - YouTube


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## jacked391

What?? Ha ha ha


----------



## Daniel11

1. I'm on the shit they gave to captain 'merica


----------



## Magnus82

Ironbuilt said:


> I do bootcamp or seniors.. LOL.
> Pct exercises..
> Sit and Be Fit - Episode 1213 Vestibular System - Mary Ann Wilson, RN - Balance - Complete Full Show - YouTube



Now grab a large ball,  lol!  Where do you find this stuff?


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## psych

3

For real, some people that are home bound find these exercises difficult. It's really good that it's out for free on the net.  I know alot of older women that have rheumatoid and these little workouts help alot.


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## Daniel11

2. Not everyone can smash the gym like the hulk...


----------



## butthole69

C=8


----------



## Slate23

Shabazz


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## sh00t

C3p0


----------



## Deerslayer41

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

psych said:


> 3
> 
> For real, some people that are home bound find these exercises difficult. It's really good that it's out for free on the net.  I know alot of older women that have rheumatoid and these little workouts help alot.



Wayta ruin the moment brother. 

4!


----------



## ripped358

666


----------



## Big-John

Gym, work and now home! I beat!


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Frizzle Fry where are thou.


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## psych

5


----------



## Iceman74

*1*

This one is for you Psych!


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## lycan Venom

3


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wonder if my thorn could poke the rose fabric.? Thots?


----------



## psych

2   bounce!!!!


----------



## Jhezel

2


----------



## psych

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

Good morning Jim!


----------



## kubes

Good morning Bob! What's up? 4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

psych said:


> 2   bounce!!!!



wished i could place my rod there 


3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

psych said:


> 2   bounce!!!!



wished i could place my rod there 


3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1 

Happy hump day


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5 those quads


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## formula1069

The Grim Repper said:


> And none of us ever tell formula to act his age cause we're afraid he'll drop dead.
> 
> 
> I kid fellas. LOL
> 3!



If i acted my age I would be as boring as IB 
I think he has 1 or 2 years on me though


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BIG D

Hump day woot woot


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Daniel11

1. Checking the new ladies in this thread is now a happy addition to my morning routine.


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

1.


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## psych

5


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## frizzlefry

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## lycan Venom

3


----------



## ripped358

555


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## lycan Venom

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

One.


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Sully

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Where's DAD?


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## lycan Venom

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

2. Yeah SON!


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.!


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## psych

1


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

So she forgot what time it was.....hmmmmm.


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## ripped358

Who won,I thought  this contest ended yesterday?


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1 grim you're in point lately


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

Morning AnaSCI.  To compliment your morning erection, I give you:
1.


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

So she made a double "whip" latté and a nice breakfast for the time lapse last night....


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## formula1069

One


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.
(yes,  2.)


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## Daniel11

1. Just had the best (pre) nooner ever.   I are a happy man right now.


----------



## AtomAnt

Lucky you Daniel... morning sex is by far the best! 

1.


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## Daniel11

AtomAnt said:


> Lucky you Daniel... morning sex is by far the best!
> 
> 1.




2... Yes.  Wake up sex is best.  But I'll take it since wife is preggo and has bad morning sickness.  So it was quite a treat.


----------



## frizzlefry

Yup


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Slate23

Hey now


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## xmen1234

Remember Kathy Ireland?


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## xmen1234

How about Raquel Welch for Throw Back Thursday


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## AtomAnt

Daniel11 said:


> 2... Yes.  Wake up sex is best.  But I'll take it since wife is preggo and has bad morning sickness.  So it was quite a treat.




2. Seriously, how do you work it so she is comfortable? Hit it from behind and let her rest her body in a pillow?


----------



## psych

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel11 said:


> 2... Yes.  Wake up sex is best.  But I'll take it since wife is preggo and has bad morning sickness.  So it was quite a treat.



I love it when they barf on me as they ride and free Willy


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

Yo


----------



## Deerslayer41

4


----------



## BigBob

AtomAnt said:


> Lucky you Daniel... morning sex is by far the best!
> 
> 1.



^^^^^^↑^^
:yeahthat:


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Daniel11

AtomAnt said:


> 2. Seriously, how do you work it so she is comfortable? Hit it from behind and let her rest her body in a pillow?




3. At the moment she's 7 weeks so no issues.... Later you have to get it from the side or doggy style, which can actually feel good for the lady since they can just let the belly hang.


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Magnus82

Daniel11 said:


> 3. At the moment she's 7 weeks so no issues.... Later you have to get it from the side or doggy style, which can actually feel good for the lady since they can just let the belly hang.



What the f did I miss?!?!


----------



## Daniel11

4.  Sex with preggo ladies....   Things are getting strange in here


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel. I'm tryin to eat .. 

Where's DAD?   Mom's maybe running late ....again...


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## frizzlefry

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

My mom came to dinner late so what she got was a Mcnuthin sandwich .  I don't keep stuff warm like a buffet .. so..law was enacted .." 10 min late dont knock".


----------



## BigBob

Go easy on your Momma IB


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Slate23

A PSA for everyone here. If you like to sleep don't have children. Thank you


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Phoe2006

Ironbuilt said:


> I love it when they barf on me as they ride and free Willy



Ib u nasty mofo seriously why do they allow Sasquatch to walk among us, make an entire show with a $10,000,000 bounty but he talks about getting barfed on while having sex? Sick mofo only thing better is there farts that are quite more frequent especially when you're eating her out from behind and get a giant air passage in ur face and they stink. But wait til she's horny 24/7 stack up on the cialis brother 
P

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

Morning you mamma hating, child loathing, sasquatch hunting, heavy breathing thrill seekers. 

1.


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning Jim!


----------



## Phoenixk2

1.


----------



## kubes

3 Good morning Bob! Happy friday!


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5 have a great morning or afternoon everybody


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## rangerjockey

im in... i have a total of 5 since i joined yesterday. LMAO


----------



## Sully

1


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## The Grim Repper

*3.*


----------



## psych

3


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## psych

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

*4.*


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## psych

5

To all my guys hittin it this weekend!


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## lycan Venom

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## lycan Venom

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

*5.*


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## sh00t

E4


----------



## frizzlefry

☺


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## lycan Venom

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Nattydread

5.


----------



## BigBob

One


----------



## kubes

Whats up Bob? Good morning! 1


----------



## Slate23

Lala


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

Hey Jim. Got a nasty cold. And I hate anything that gets in the way of training....


----------



## kubes

BigBob said:


> Hey Jim. Got a nasty cold. And I hate anything that gets in the way of training....



Bob that sucks but that stuff is going around! I hope you get feeling better soon! Rest up bro 3


----------



## BigBob

Thanks Bro. I'm trying. I'm stuck in an ice rink. My kid is a skater. So I freeze from 6am to 10:30  Then back to bed!


----------



## kubes

BigBob said:


> Thanks Bro. I'm trying. I'm stuck in an ice rink. My kid is a skater. So I freeze from 6am to 10:30  Then back to bed!



4 Ibuprofen bro! Drive safe too


----------



## The Grim Repper

Morning guys, little snow falling.  Let's heat this place up some...

1.


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## BigBob

Just what I need grim!


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


Eli Young Band - Drunk Last Night - YouTube








And I'm paying for it too...


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Phoe2006

Iceman74 said:


> View attachment 10350



Love

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## Daniel11

1. 


Bulking.  Wut?


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Daniel11 said:


> Bulking.  Wut?


That's what I'd call maintaining.


----------



## adammac

Wtf!!!


----------



## g0hardorgohome

adammac said:


> Wtf!!!


What the fox...


Ylvis - The Fox (What Does the Fox Say?) [Official music video HD] - YouTube







Sorry, I know it's annoying song!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Daniel11

2. 90min nap


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## The Grim Repper

5.


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## frizzlefry

3


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## Ironbuilt

Had a nice day at Squattersville..deep fried cast iron on a bar was god.


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

SEAHAWK mania in town ..gonna piss on a 49er chick in a few minutes.


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## BigBob

She can spar with me. I'll let her win. Yo IB give it to her while your wearing a seahawks jersey.


----------



## Ironbuilt

I just preshot when I saw her pic.. .proviron and reload ..


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Gonna hit the gym soon - hopefully my tendons can keep up with dbol!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Don't miss a stroke and keep the tempo even gohardgohome.


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Ironbuilt said:


> Don't miss a stroke and keep the tempo even gohardgohome.


Gotta take it easy today, both of my bicep tendons have been bitching lately (may be due to the fact that I've been benching 3 times a week for the last month and half) - haven't been able to train upper body for over a week. Hopefully it'll go fine today so I can start hitting it hard again!


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## psych

1

I win hands down :headbang:


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

Morning Jim. It looks like the red hot reds thread here today.


----------



## kubes

BigBob said:


> Morning Jim. It looks like the red hot reds thread here today.



Good morning Bob! Makes for a happy happy Sunday right


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Watched the first episode of "Moonfleet" today. That series sucks but she is my reason to watch it:


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## srd1

Uno


----------



## Phoe2006

1 today I'm getting upload failures


----------



## Daniel11

1. Damn  I'm not getting my 5 posts in lately.  Lagging.   Fail.


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## lycan Venom

Phoe2006 said:


> 2View attachment 10372



 love those eyes!!!!


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## psych

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5 Don't worry everything's covered


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

Deuce


----------



## g0hardorgohome

What are we counting? Numbers of deflovered girls?


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## formula1069

Two


----------



## psych

5


----------



## Deerslayer41

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

*3.*


----------



## Deerslayer41

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

5


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## DaveWallerCB

4


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Seahawks train is full ! all u haters are kicked to the curb . Should a listen to a yetti .  Kaperdik can cry to his mommy again..


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Magnus82 said:


> View attachment 10386


Wow!


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## tri-terror

Whoa


----------



## BigBob

Morning fellas! Psych, thanks for that


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## g0hardorgohome

BigBob said:


> Morning fellas! Psych, thanks for that


Good afternoon!


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

1 good morning Bob!


----------



## BigBob

Hey Jim! Have a good one Bro.


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Morning AnaSCI!


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

On e są


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## silverback66

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## Daniel11

1. My gawd the arse on that one.   The one in bed with tattoo.


----------



## g0hardorgohome




----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## Fitnik13

*This is what happens when I get pissed*

:yeahthat:


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Phoenixk2 said:


> 5


Saw this one on Facebook today. Hilarious.


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Seahawks ..


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## formula1069

Ironbuilt said:


> Seahawks ..



Got lucky


----------



## Ironbuilt

#1641 has psych laying on the ground


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## Ironbuilt

Formula
" the rule on the field stands, there is inconclusive evidence to support the runner has fumbled"  third down..Seahawks

Don't hate the officials for getting a tip


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## g0hardorgohome

What about this:

Everyone posts a pic of their back today?

No homo.


----------



## frizzlefry

3


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Swole searcher mofo in hospitol..he's fine .just grouchy. Lol..


----------



## d2r2ddd

Ironbuilt said:


> Swole searcher mofo in hospitol..he's fine .just grouchy. Lol..



what happen to him?


----------



## psych

3


----------



## frizzlefry

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## psych

BigBob said:


> Morning fellas! Psych, thanks for that



4 I got you sir!


----------



## psych

My bad just saw the tit on the one girl, my bad! sry


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## Nattydread

Cinco.


----------



## frizzlefry

5


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Good morning.


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo had a bad sinus issue so they knocked him out and used a drill to root it out ..he's high .lol.


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## sh00t

1 (my previous post was 5, but that was yesterday)


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning Jim!


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## kubes

3 good morning Bob!!!


----------



## Iceman74

*2*

Not sure what it is about this girl...


----------



## AtomAnt

uno


----------



## Jhezel

10


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## lycan Venom

3


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

*1.**She likes AnaSCI.org too!*


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cute thang ain't she.


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## silverback66

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1 big booty Tuesday


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

*3.*


----------



## Thunder46

The Grim Repper said:


> *3.*



I like!!!


----------



## lycan Venom

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Sully

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BigBob

Whoop whoop!


----------



## Daniel11

In 4 the big booty Tuesdays


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Phoe2006

5 since it was all the same girl I attached her all together goodnight I'm sick as a dog.  Hows about big tittie Thursday????


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## frizzlefry

2 I think


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## sh00t

Five!!!!!


----------



## psych

5


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## The Grim Repper

5.


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## lycan Venom

4


----------



## frizzlefry

4


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

I saw her no no at the gym. ..wooly mammoth dreams tonight..


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## sh00t

Won


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

Nice Gams


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## kubes

4 Good morning Bob!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## BigBob

Hi Jim! Your way ahead of me this morning.


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## kubes

BigBob said:


> Hi Jim! Your way ahead of me this morning.




5 lol you have all day to catch up bro. Trained early today


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

*2.*


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

*3.*


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Daniel11

1. I could really go for a pink donut right now, post workout. Mmm hmmm


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## BIG D

T


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

No school today. !


----------



## BigBob

Yo IB, They let the yetti out?


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Guys. Me haz sad. Customs seized my gear order... 40ml of injectables and 300 tablets are gone!


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Jhezel

4


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Daniel11

Oh well hello freckles we meet again. 

3


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## sh00t

Too


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## xmen1234

5 






PEACE OUT


----------



## formula1069

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## lycan Venom

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## sh00t

free


----------



## AtomAnt

Cha cha cha


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## sh00t

for


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Fitnik13

*1*

:banghead:


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

g0hardorgohome said:


> Guys. Me haz sad. Customs seized my gear order... 40ml of injectables and 300 tablets are gone!



You live  in the states or abroad?   If u live in the  states then  east or west coast ?  I do research on such issues ..


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## Slate23

Tough luck Gohard. Unfortunately that's the risks we have to take. Hopefully you went through a sponsor that covers such things.


----------



## Jhezel

2


----------



## sh00t

1st


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Ironbuilt said:


> You live  in the states or abroad?   If u live in the  states then  east or west coast ?  I do research on such issues ..


I live in northern Europe, in a country which is usually considered "hard" to deliver to. I've just had good luck.. I've used 4 or 5 different sponsors without any issues and I've used this sponsor in the past too. Most guys here are not that lucky.. It's a risk that I was willing to take, even if I had to pay fines.

Maybe I'll just start using local sources OR maybe powder sources. Powders are easier to ship discreetly. I ordered powders once and hell, it was packed so nicely that no one could know anything without actually opening the letter.



Slate23 said:


> Tough luck Gohard. Unfortunately that's the risks we have to take. Hopefully you went through a sponsor that covers such things.


Yes. But I'm not sure if I will use that reshipping opportunity because if I get caught 2nd time, fined will be much bigger and there may be other kind of "penalty" too.. I wouldn't want police to come to my home and find my juice stash. Laws are different here, we don't have an opportunity to order anything without using our names (except if I had fake ID's). It was legal a year ago to use poste restante with a "nickname" but not anymore.. And practically we are guilty if the package has my name in it, even if they can't find any proofs about money transactions and stuff like that.

I may go to the different country this summer for holiday trip so I may ask the source to reship it to that country.


----------



## BigBob

Uno


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

Good morning Bob!


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## BigBob

Hey Jim! Post # 1888 is what I'm gonna dream about today!  Thanks to Iceman! Have a great day fellas.


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## BigBob

:love1::love1::love1::love1::love1::love1:


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Morning AnaSCI!


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1 tittie Thursday


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## xmen1234

1-Throw Back Thursday

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## BigBob

I love Titties!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Xmen loves dinasaurs ...


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## xmen1234

2- Throw Back Thursday

Christie Brinkley


----------



## sh00t

2nd


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## xmen1234

3
Throw Back Thursday
Christy Turlington


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## xmen1234

4
Throw Back Thursday
Pamela Anderson


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## xmen1234

5
Throw Back Thursday
Cindy Crawford


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## sh00t

3rd


----------



## lycan Venom

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Daniel11

1. Woa there is a police surveillance  van parked out front of our building.  They busted in someone's door and brought out their computer.


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## psych

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## psych

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

xmen1234 said:


> 2- Throw Back Thursday
> 
> Christie Brinkley



She's a crazy antique.  I wore out her poster..


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## frizzlefry

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## lycan Venom

4


----------



## Jhezel

8


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## sh00t

One


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## sh00t

Two


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> 2.



Yeah numbers are easier on the ear drum I think..


----------



## BigBob

1970 is the winner!


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## kubes

Morning Bob 1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## BigBob

Good morning Jim! About to train brotha. Enjoy your day!


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## formula1069

One


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## Jhezel

13579


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## frizzlefry

3


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

You knew the ok for pictures is the ingredient  for snap soup..


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## BigBob

Nice picks bro.


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## formula1069

3


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## BigBob

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## formula1069

4


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## lycan Venom

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Phoe2006 said:


> 1
> 
> View attachment 10521



 I wana lick her jimmychoo high heels and make her rain.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## lycan Venom

4


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## lycan Venom

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Big John. Howz it brother?..u got snow?.here 55 and some skin is now unthawing for a yetty to eat.holler.


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Did u guys get busted by the wifepolice for pictures.. operation booty going on..lol..


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

She said just four but she got eight. She was hungry..


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## psych

2  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sFun_hypnotize:


----------



## BigBob

Wow. Chicks will do anything!


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

psych said:


> 2  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sFun_hypnotize:



Tap it don't slap it and make her catch her breath..


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

Phoe2006 said:


> 2
> 
> View attachment 10537



Now that's a real woman with actual curves.


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Phoe2006 said:


> 3
> 
> View attachment 10538



Now thats lunch for some.lucky person..:naughty1:


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Weekend's here brothers!


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## BigBob

^^^^^^^You could get lost in there


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## psych

3

You don't get strong fuckin skinny bitches


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## frizzlefry

4


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## BIG D

I


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## frizzlefry

5


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Why sleep Bob?


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BigBob

2129. I think that's when I can retire.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

Good morning Jim


----------



## BIG D

8


----------



## BigBob

9


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## kubes

2 good morning Nob!!!


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## kubes

3 sorry Bob tapatalk will not let me edit my post. Good morning Bob!!!!!


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1 its doing it again and not allowing me to post pics dang nab it


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2 this sucks not being able to upload pics I got some bad ass pics I'm trying to post


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Magnus82

PhTE=Phoe2006;219052]1 its doing it again and not allowing me to post pics dang nab it[/QUOTE]

Phoe ,  try using the boat browser app and change the user agent to desktop.


----------



## Phoe2006

4 apologies on the back to back posts but for some reason it looked like someone posted in between mine and I tried to post another pic but it keeps saying invalid file type ever sense this new update for tapatalk it blows plus I see like adds for different crap now like bubble saga or internet explorer etc.


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.  New car!!! Yay


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Big-John

5... Time for bed. Start my new job in the AM!


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Bedtime gang!


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Was my pad bleeding still or did we not pay the offshore locals server electrical bill and site was off?


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BigBob

Uno


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

2 Hey Big John. What's up!?


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

2 Good Morning Bob!!


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

Good morning Jim


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## ripped358

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Crush today - CRUSH IT!


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Deerslayer41

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

5 :love1:


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

4


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Deerslayer41

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Daniel11

3. Crashed.  90min power nap.


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

My cat is lost


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

Ironbuilt said:


> My cat is lost



found ....






2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## BIG D

Night


----------



## frizzlefry

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Ironbuilt

Saucey lil thang taint she. ?


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## lycan Venom

2


----------



## Sully

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## BigBob

whats up fella's


----------



## Daniel11

1. Heavy leg day.  Let the awesomeness begin....


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4 y'all completely forgot about big ass Tuesday


----------



## lycan Venom

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## BigBob

I love big ass tuesday!


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

Phoe your my hero!

Uno


----------



## BIG D

8


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## frizzlefry

4 I think.


----------



## Daniel11

2 biest day of the week..


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

I love the lowrider chica series.. :love1:


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

Good morning Jim!
2


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## kubes

2 Good Morning Bob!!


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

4 good morning LC!


----------



## LastChance

3 Good morning Jim!  Hope you are having a great one so far.


----------



## kubes

5 training is done and headed to work  all easy from here out brother


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BigBob

Yo LC I just helped you get to 5! Enjoy your day bro.


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Hump day is here.  Get to humping.  NOW!


----------



## BigBob

Humpity hump hump!


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Phoe2006

3 can y'all tell its hump day


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## LastChance

Good morning Bob!


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## BigBob

^^^^^^^^^
They look real


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## BIG D

8


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Iceman74

*1*

No electricity or heat for the last 25 hours and sub-zero temps overnight... needless to say, all my gear froze.  Sure hope some of it is salvageable.


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Did you build a fire?


----------



## Iceman74

*2*



Daniel11 said:


> 1.  Did you build a fire?



No. After it dropped below 40 degrees in there, I joined my wife and son at my moms house. Power is back on now, but it will be at least a day before it's livable again as far as temperatures go.


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Deerslayer41

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Slate23

Lala


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

2430.  D2 u burnt out on Asian ?  Lol


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## lycan Venom

testing


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BigBob

Stay warm Iceman.....


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## LastChance

1 Good morning Bob!


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

:headbang:Good Morning LC Good Morning Jim. Dont hurt yourselves today!


----------



## LastChance

3 lol...I'll try not to Bob.  Morning Jim!


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BigBob

Thanks LC hit my 5 before 8am! Peace out Rock on!


----------



## kubes

2 good morning Bob!!! Good morning LC!!!!


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Iceman74 said:


> View attachment 10637[/
> 
> I got snake for her to charm ..spitting viper..


----------



## Phoenixk2

Phoe2006 said:


> 3
> 
> View attachment 10633



Phoenix, who is this?


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## psych

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4 don't know phoenix just found her on a web site


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Thunder46

Nattydread said:


> Uno



Wow!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## lycan Venom

I need a cycle,  so tired of being broke


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BIG D




----------



## MightyJohn

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Slate23

La


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Jhezel

57


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## frizzlefry

Lol


----------



## Daniel11

1 ??? I think.  Damn been too busy to keep ip


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Alpaca lover is frizzlefry ..giddy up


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

2 good morning LC!!


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## BigBob

:love1::love1::love1::love1::love1::love1::love1:
Shes so Pretty


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BigBob

Good Luck Chris


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Seahawks soon.


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## BigBob

4 .


----------



## BIG D

good luck fellas


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Deerslayer41

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## BIG D

8


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Jhezel

55


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## frizzlefry

One


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Daniel11

Ok.  Winner winner winner


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Slate23

La


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## BIG D

its over fellas lol...


----------



## Iceman74

*The fat lady sings...*


Rosanne Singing National Anthem - YouTube


----------



## Slate23

Lala


----------



## Slate23

We love this contest so much we can't stop playing


----------



## Big-John

Good luck guys.


----------



## chrisr116

Y'all are more than welcome to keep posting pics of the hotties.


----------



## Nattydread

Here's one for the road


----------



## Iceman74

chrisr116 said:


> Y'all are more than welcome to keep posting pics of the hotties.



Gotta save some pics for the next contest... but this one is not too bad.


----------



## lycan Venom

it's finally over!  who won???


----------



## Phoe2006

Keep your fingers crossed I'm sure we'll know by tomorrow who won


----------



## Ironbuilt

Go Seahawks!!!


----------



## AnaSCI

Been busy today. Will post the winner later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Big-John

AnaSCI said:


> Been busy today. Will post the winner later tonight or tomorrow morning.



It's called having a life brother. Take your time because we are lucky to have these contest month after month.


----------



## AtomAnt

May the sexiest man win!


----------



## Nattydread

AtomAnt said:


> May the sexiest man win!



So I guess it's down to me and you.


----------



## Iceman74

AtomAnt said:


> May the sexiest man win!


That's no fair since there isn't second and third place prizes so I can get something out of all my effort.  lol

It's been fun and I can't wait to get back to posting more hot women for all of us.


----------



## AnaSCI

*JANUARY CONTEST WINNER​*
*psych with # 1245​*
*JANUARY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS M4BTEAM OFFERS!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS psych!!!​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​**TAKE NOTICE: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in.*​


----------



## Phoenixk2

Congratulations man!


----------



## Iceman74

Congratulations, Psych!


----------



## BigBob

Congrats PSYCH!


----------



## Daniel11

Nice one.  Enjoy Phych


----------



## Magnus82

Congrats psych!


----------



## Phoe2006

Congrats bro


----------



## Nattydread

Congrats!


----------



## lycan Venom

yea!


----------



## psych

fuck yeah!


----------



## turbobusa

Pretty damn funny you won . Remember I told you in the gym to check out the contests. Told a few guys gal(s). Who's  da smart one now?
Psych for taking the 20 seconds to post. Pretty cool. 
Congrats ...  T


----------



## zman12

congrats bro


----------



## Fitnik13

TST400! Thx for the referral! See u at the gym tomorrow!


----------



## kubes

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Fitnik13

Shameless is crazy funny


----------



## The Grim Repper

Congrats brother, enjoy!
:headbang:


----------

